# Cricket eggs!



## buster1 (Jan 27, 2007)

We have recently been trying to breed our own crickets without success!
We have managed to get eggs but they aint hatching??

Has anyone had this problem and if so do you have any advice for us?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Pro Mantis (Apr 7, 2007)

The adults will eat the eggs, they are full of protein. You must remove the eggs if they aren't to be eaten. Just a bit of my knowledge in the subject.


----------



## buster1 (Jan 27, 2007)

We have been removing the adult crickets into another container, and leaving the eggs in the original container but the eggs are not hatching? They are staying there looking like grains of rice for ages!
Basically we can not get the eggs to hatch!!

Please Can Anyone Help????????????????


----------



## robje29 (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi can you tell me how you are trying to breed them, set up etc


----------



## Opheodrys (Feb 5, 2007)

I've bred crickets a couple of times and most hatched. 
You need a pot of mud in the tub of adult crickets. They should lay eggs deep in the dirt. Keep the dirt moist. When there's not much activity going on with the females you can remove the pot and put it in a warm place with a lid. Keep the mud moist and after a couple of weeks they should hatch.
I've read that this is a good method and usually always works so if you don't use this method then maybe you should try it. 
Good luck : victory:


----------



## buster1 (Jan 27, 2007)

Right the eggs are kept in a container which is in a viv, the viv is heated at around 85 degrees.
When the crickets layed the eggs they were under the kitchen roll which was used for substrate even though they had a small tub for laying!!!
We took the adult crickets out and are now left with about 400 things that look like rice but are smaller!! But they are not hatching!!
Anyway thanks for the replies anymore help is appreciated!!!


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

look like rice? maybe crix poo and not eggs !

i tried damp sand, and found loads of baby crix

just found it easier to buy the buggers in bulk than breed them


----------

